# 2012 Polaris Ranger 800xp Walker Evans fuel issues



## memory (Mar 9, 2019)

Not sure if this is the best place to ask this but here goes. We have a 2012 Polaris Ranger 800XP with fuel issues. Here is what it does, when it is cold and it has been sitting for a while, it has trouble starting and when it does start, it is not running good at all. Barely idling and usually dies a couple of times. Once it is warmed up, it is better but still not 100%. 

Now we have replaced the fuel pump and the fuel regulator, not the whole fuel pump assembly but with an aftermarket pump and regulator since to buy OEM, you have to buy whole assembly and it is around $430. There is a third part on the assembly that I guess could cause issues and that is a fuel filter and that hasn't been replaced yet. 

Even after changing that, nothing has changed. We got a pressure gauge and it shows 40psi. According to Polaris, it should be 45psi +/- 2. 

Also according to a polaris dealer, after you turn the key off, it should hold pressure for a while. And this ranger doesn't, instantly drops to 0. So I would imagine there is a check valve somewhere but where? People I have talked to didn't know that. Also when I disconnect the fuel line from the injector side and turn the key on, it should either keep spraying fuel or keep cycling on and off since it can't build up pressure. But it doesn't, it will spray for about 2 seconds then stop. 

Now the few people I have talked to said aftermarket stuff can be hit or miss which I can understand that. But the thing is in my situation, it does the exact same thing on 2 different pumps and regulators which leads me to believe those are not the issue. The only thing left to go wrong on the assembly is the fuel filter which I have a new one on the way but not still not sure if that will fix it. 

If I knew a whole assembly would fix the issue, I would buy it in a heartbeat but hate to spend $430 and it turns out it doesn't fix it. 

Checked the voltage and it is getting 12 volts like it should.


----------

